# What do you use to trim cat bottom hair?



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, what's the best tool for trimming the hair around my cat's bottom? Her hair has become extremely long and thick since she was spayed and its getting wee'd on. So I think it would help her to keep it clean if I trim her hair but I've never done this before.
Thanks :catsm


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I use kiddy scissors (the ones with blunted ends), or the special grooming scissors I bought. The grooming scissors are curved, and have the tips blunted so they're very safe. Kiddie scissors work well too though.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Just a suggestion, since I've never done it myself, either (I've got 2 DSH). First time, go to the groomers and get it professionally done, maybe get kitty's claws trimmed, too, while you're there. Then do the up keep yourself, after getting the proper tools, of course. That way, it's easier to simply keep it trimmed and know what parts you need to maintain. You can also ask the groomers for tips on scissors, comb, or small hints to make the process easier for you and your kitty. That's what I'd do, but you're free to do the first time yourself if you're confident. Good luck!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My groomer does it on a walk in basis for only a few dollars. Complete nail trim and sani-trim is about $10 or so. I know Petsmart will do these on a walk in also.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When I had longhair cats, I used_ blunt-nose mustache scissors_ to trim around the anus, and also trim back the breeches a bit if they were getting soiled. It worked well for me. The only cats I couldn't trim were my longhair show Manx. It's against the show rules to do any sort of trimming at all.


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

I use Fiskars blunt tip scissors. They cut hair nicely and the blades are fairly short. Fiskars is a well known brand and is highly rated. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-94917097-No-Blunt-Scissors/dp/B000OQHX9G/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1419564026&sr=1-1&keywords=fiskars+blunt+tip+scissors+94917097[/ame]http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...7941011,k:fiskars+blunt+tip+scissors+94917097


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Of course you're concerned about poking the cat w. sharp scissor points. The mustache scissors sounds good. And of course a pro grooming is best. And you can use sharp point scissors too, if you're careful. It only takes a moment to do it. But maybe taking the cat to the pro is ideal?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is what I use...
It's called "The Pocket Pro".
Battery operated and quiet!
Works very well on two of my long haired boys!
I also have two round tipped scissors, I use for problem mats...


----------



## Kate Fillo (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, like everyone said, blunt tip scissors. Also, wait till she gets a little sleepy and calmer when you do it.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

I also use Fiskars blunt tip scissors. I get a better trim in the summer time when they are out in the balcony. During the winter months, I have to chase them and corner them in a small area.


----------



## Wry_Martini (Nov 9, 2011)

In desperation (and before we discovered my Balinese had a gluten intolerance) I almost tried using my rechargeable bikini trimmer once but I was chicken. Thankfully, once switching her diet, the need became significantly less pressing. 

Out of curiosity, anyone ever tried using a bikini trimmer for this? I'd be curious to know if it worked okay or not.


----------



## Mia-chan (Mar 4, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> This is what I use...
> It's called "The Pocket Pro".
> Battery operated and quiet!
> Works very well on two of my long haired boys!
> ...


I love that idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I use a groomer.  :wink:


----------



## dragoness (Feb 12, 2015)

I just use blunt-end scissors and a comb (place the comb between scissors and cat to prevent any accidental injuries). 

It helps that the cat I did that to wasn't the least bit squirmy. Would just lay belly up on my lap while I trimmed and purr the whole time.


----------

